# 90 Nissan Sentra 1.8L Engine Swap



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay guys, ya'll gave excellent advice and information on getting me some junkyard 15 inch wheels...Now I need your help once again...

I have a 1990 Nissan Sentra - I need to know the answers to the following questions.

What year of Nissan Pulsar CA18DE engine will drop right in?

Which motor mounts will I need?

What about the wiring harness?

What about the computer?

Do I need to take the transmission from the Pulsar or will the 5 speed I have work?


I will look forward to your replies...


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Campground Man said:


> Okay guys, ya'll gave excellent advice and information on getting me some junkyard 15 inch wheels...Now I need your help once again...
> 
> I have a 1990 Nissan Sentra - I need to know the answers to the following questions.
> 
> ...


I think, but don't quote me on it, that you will all those mentioned parts from a 1988-1989 Nissan Pulsar NX SE including the transmission, master and slave cylanders for the clutch.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya, my 90 Sentra has 250k on it...engine is very weak and smokes some...

Figured I'd go with something better engine wise instead of a plain rebuild...


----------

